# Can someone with some Photoshop Skillz



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Please put SP447 somewhere near the bottom right corner of this photo in Red Lettering. 










Something fancy would be cool

Thanks

I'll pay rep or points up to 500


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Please put SP447 somewhere near the bottom right corner of this photo in Red Lettering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got ya man..


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> I got ya man..


tsk tsk, sleepin on the job


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> tsk tsk, sleepin on the job


lol no were working out a Text lol he's not sure what he wanted lol


----------



## GroundGame (Dec 9, 2007)

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/637/imgjo3.png


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok, I'm in.


----------

